

Cable companies cap data use for revenue - wf
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2012/10/01/internet-data-cap/1595683/

======
twiceaday
"That many consumers aren't aware of their data caps underscores the
industry's generosity, industry executives say."

Fuck these assholes.

